
Plyr – A simple HTML5 media player - gulbrandr
http://plyr.io/
======
baldfat
AS someone that programs in R plyr is a major library for manipulating
languages. It is one of the most popular libraries in use for R.

[https://github.com/hadley/plyr](https://github.com/hadley/plyr)

~~~
_deh
Yup, my first thought too. Though presumably different roots - player and
pliers. There's also another stringr (crowdsourced video content platform) and
caret (text editing for Chrome).

~~~
aflam
Now dplyr has pretty much replaced it with better syntax and perf. Take a look
at it. [https://github.com/hadley/dplyr](https://github.com/hadley/dplyr)

~~~
perturbation
One thing I've been curious about with R:

Why is it that popular libraries in R are replaced with other names when
enhanced? I.e., plyr->dplyr, reshape->reshape2, etc.? Is it a namespacing
thing? I guess if there's not a universally accepted way of versioning library
imports that would explain it as well.

~~~
hyperbovine
"dplyr is the next iteration of plyr, focussed on tools for working with data
frames (hence the d in the name)."

------
kevincennis
This is really nice.

The only small suggestion I'd make from a usability standpoint: make volume
adjustments as the slider is being dragged instead of waiting until `mouseup`.
It's always nicer to get immediate feedback when you're changing volume
levels.

~~~
sampotts
Hey Kevin,

Thanks! I've implemented your change in the latest version. It makes sense to
check the "input" event rather than "change" as it occurs first. Only downer
is no IE10 support.

------
gabemart
Very clean looking.

I'm not so keen on the default "start playing from the beginning" icon though.
To me, it looks too much like a "loop" toggle.

Also, it would be nice if the caption toggle had a visual on/off look. Perhaps
it could have a solid fill when turned on. This would make it easier to tell
at a glance if captions are on when at a point in a video where there's no
dialogue.

~~~
sampotts
Thanks for the feedback fellas. I'll look at this. You're totally right that
they're both not obvious enough.

------
dangerlibrary
IANAL and I am scared by licenses I don't recognize. I pretty much bail as
soon as I see the words "all rights reserved" regardless of what comes after
it.

That said, this license is extremely short and for a tool that is clearly
intended to be distributed. Is this essentially a CC attribution license? If
so, why not just use that?

[https://github.com/Selz/plyr/blob/master/license.md](https://github.com/Selz/plyr/blob/master/license.md)

~~~
rnijveld
It's just a standard BSD 3-clause license, see:
[http://opensource.org/licenses/BSD-3-Clause](http://opensource.org/licenses/BSD-3-Clause)

~~~
dangerlibrary
... which he says at the bottom of the page. I'll leave the monument to my
ignorance above, in case it helps someone else.

------
wongarsu
Really nice. What I'm missing most is support for different
bitrates/resolutions of the same video. Right now everyone gets served the
same file regardless of connection speed.

~~~
sampotts
Hey there, thanks for the feedback. This has been raised as an issue on GitHub
and is on my to-do list.

------
anuraj
Will this support streaming - HLS and MPEG-DASH??

------
grumblestumble
The current timecode updates very slowly and without any animation, it's
pretty janky. I recently implemented a HTML toolbar for Flash video playback
and it's perfectly fine to do 60fps updates on the scrub bar with RAF

~~~
sampotts
Do you mean the progress of playback? This is a native <progress> element. I
did have some transitioning on it originally but it felt sluggish. Thanks for
the feedback though I'll take a look into it.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
The captions button isn't modal, it doesn't indicate if captions are on or
off.

Accessibility-wise this isn't very good. Heck, even from a usability
standpoint: no tooltips if I don't understand a button? Why? Those circular
arrows might mean repeat (do they?), but all I know is clicking them restarts
the music. If I hover, I'm not told what it should be doing. There aren't even
alt= attributes or titles somewhere for screen readers... except for a useless
aria-label ("undefined, Video demo").

~~~
sampotts
Hey there, thanks for the feedback! Good points. I agree, the captions and
restart icons do need some work. Easy fix that I can do pretty quickly.

With regards to the tooltips, currently there are hidden labels which are read
out by screen readers. If you view the rendered source, you'll see some spans
with "sr-only" classes which contain labels that get read out by the likes of
voiceover, etc. An option to show these as tooltips would be a good idea
though.

Thanks!

------
mrottenkolber
Works really well on Firefox 31.5.0 on Slackware Linux. Cool! I usually
experience a fair amount of trouble related to HTML5 video/audio.

------
btcthrowaway2
Would this work with Cordova Media files? Something like this is missing in
Cordova/Phonegap atm.

------
Zekio
I love the hidden feature, the ability to mark and copy the subtitles :)

